# Referral of a friend - Eric or Mike?



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

I have a friend that has symptoms very similar to IBS-D ever since she had her gallbladder removed last year. Her doctor is only suggesting surgery, but she is also looking for some more easily obtained relief from the D. I have suggested that she try Caltrate, as her doc has already put her on the fiber regime (the first stage in a doctor's diagnosis of IBS in my experience). I have told her about my good experiences thus far with Mike's Tapes and she is interested in looking into making a purchase. Even though Mike's tapes are for IBS, would it be ok for her to use them if she has not been officially diagnosed? For me, it's more of the control over the digestive function that you gain, as well as a feeling of just general control over your symptoms.... Any help?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

hateit, she should get diagnosed for sure, but if in the interim or as she proceeds, she wants to do the tapes it would certainly help as it addresses, like you say, many aspects of digestion problems and anxiety, and although they are IBS specific, its no problem for her to do them. She still needs the diagnoses though as that is mucho important and I cannot stress that enough.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hateit, As far as the hypno goes Eric & Mike know best.







But I was curious if you told her about Questran or Colestid, bile binders that have REALLY helped alot of folks after GB removal. Hope this helps.







BQ


----------

